# Smokey and her dead birds



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

She is our feral fur baby that has been around in this neighborhood for 12 years... I have been feeding her Since February we have walked out before and found one of her little finds a dead bird laying out there where she was nowhere in sight.... Tonight to our pleasant surprise as we walked out the first glanced down and my fiancé thought it was three birds however it was one bird whipped in three pieces and she's laid out there in my chair.... She looks up like whats going on?? Meanwhile she's covered in feathers and it's obvious that's one of her little treat she's brought to us.... So we thanked her very much and gave her a few treats from the inside as we cleaned it up and took it out to the trash..... This is on the back patio lol...........took photos of her covered in feathers.....I feed her plenty..... Do you think that she will quit bringing her dead birds onto the porch???? Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She loves you! Like you said you feed her pretty good, she is just bringing you presents. She may take a break from hunting. Seems like my cats have times when they are more giving than others during the year. That is pretty sweet in a "cat" way!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Winter's coming. You've got to be fattened up.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

When we took in Annie, a stray on the naval base in Sicily, she would bring us presents all the time when we lived out in town. The windows had no screens on them, so there was no way to keep her out or in 24/7. We would come home from work to find the bathroom covered in feathers and bird or rat carcasses in the shower stall. Always in the shower stall. Thanks, Annie. She really was the best cat and did a great job of keeping the rats away (a huge problem in Sicily). She was well fed so did this for sport, not food. We transitioned to base housing and she became a forever after indoor kitty then. 

I know there are some towns that see the feral population as a big threat to birds. I am a song bird lover so understand the angst of fellow birders. A simple bell on the collar of an outdoor cat will let the birds know when a cat is approaching. I know it's not practical with all ferals, but perhaps it could be done with these strictly outdoor kitties we feed and care for.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

You know,this would make a great documentary! The last link between housecats and their wild heritage!


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Another present this morning...............I walked out and was greeted with another dead bird.... Lol also a colony of ants to help clean it up.....lolol!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ak! I don't know how you two cope with these presents.  

My first cat brought a present into my apartment once. I nearly walked on it. I was trying to process what I was seeing out of the corner of my eye as I was walking while reading my mail. What I was seeing was a trail of feathers. 

I called the maintenance guy to come take the bird away. I'm such a girl sometimes.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Lol that's why we have them) no presents lately thank goodness)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

